# Free ranging on their own!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Ahhhhh! After a week of supervised free ranging I went out and just opened the coop door today and am letting the 5 week olds do their thing! Most of the time they hide under the coop but yesterday they started exploring the yard. I am home but not outside with them for the first time. Yikes! Feeling super nervous!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol They'll be fine


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Haha I know! They did great yesterday. I'm hoping to get the 4 week olds into the coop today and slowly let all 17 out through the week. I'm just worried about getting them all in at night. I have been putting them in before it gets dark out so it's been a hassle. I'm going to wait till dusk and see if they put themselves to bed tonight!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My little ones go in on their own now, but I also dont go out to close up till after dark. They still dont go into the big coop on their own thoough. They still go into the baby coop. I dont mind for now since they are still small enough but another week or so and they wont have a choice but to head to the big coop. My small coop is only 4x4 so fitting 26 babies in there will eventually get to tight .


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

He's just watching them. I hope that's all he does.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol yeah my Savage kitty did the same until they got big enough to chase back lol


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I ended up putting them in before dark because my husband is working late and I don't want to be chasing them around in the dark with the kids. But I opened the door to the dog crate and am letting them mingle. They have been going back and forth whenever I open it always, each group seems to think the other has better food or water! 

Do you think them just living in the coop for 8 days even though they have been outside is enough coop training? Or should I leave them on without taking them out for the next few days? It is going to be cool and rainy so keeping them in wont be a problem.


----------

